# Blue-Ray-Test



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

Moin. Ich glaube mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass es in letzter Zeit irgendwo einen Test optischer Laufwerke in der PCGH (oder auf der Webseite  ) gab - aber bin unfähig, irgendwas zu finden, dass jünger als 9 Monate ist.
Jemand mit besserem Erinnerungsvermögen anwesend?


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Februar 2011)

Ich erinnere mich zumindest daran dass sich Blu-Ray ohne "e" schreibt 
Aber an einen Test optischer Laufwerke erinner ich mich net, sicher dass du die zeitschrift net verwechselt hast ?


----------



## thysol (19. Februar 2011)

PCGH Ausgabe 02/2011 Seite 96.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2011)

Ich biete noch Ausgabe 06 / 2010 S .96


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Februar 2011)

verdammt  Ich muss mich wohl als PCGH-Überflieger outen ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich zumindest daran dass sich Blu-Ray ohne "e" schreibt



Würde schon mal erklären, warum ich mit der Suchfunktion hier nicht weiterkomme.



> Aber an einen Test optischer Laufwerke erinner ich mich net, sicher dass du die zeitschrift net verwechselt hast ?



Ziemlich sicher, da ich mir schon sehr lange keine andere mehr gekauft habe und einen Laufwerkstest nicht im Laden überfliegen würde.



thysol schrieb:


> PCGH Ausgabe 02/2011 Seite 96.



Genau der war gesucht 
("Peripherie"? Das erklärt natürlich, warum ich beim durchsuchen von ~6 "Infrastruktur"-Teilen nichts gefunden habe...)



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich biete noch Ausgabe 06 / 2010 S .96



Das war der alte, den ich selbst noch gefunden habe. Aber danke trotzdem. Tut gut, wenn man mal hilfreiche Antworten auf eine Frage hier erhält


----------



## Captain Future (20. Februar 2011)

Wow, dass selbst ein Mod die Artikelsuche nicht kennt: 
Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print, Abo-Möglichkeiten und Meldungen zu PCGH-Heften

Einfach mal im Feld Suchbegriff "Blu-Ray" eingeben et voila...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt: Wenn man da "Blue Ray" eingibt, macht man was falsch 

Nachdem ich hier gerade Aufmerksamkeit habe:
Einen DVD-Brenner-Test gab es schon wesentlich länger nicht mehr, oder? Bei den aktuellen Preisen von BD-Combo-Lösungen sehe ich nämlich keinen Vorteil darin, eine solche zu kaufen, um meinen defekten zu ersetzen.


----------

